# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  welche 203er Scheibe | Magura MT5

## Downhillsyndrom

Servus,  ich plane mir eine MT5 zuzulegen und jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage welche Scheibe ich mir dazu gönnen soll. Rote Akzente wären sexy, sind aber kein muss.

Focus sam pro 2017
Gabel Rock shox yari 160mm

----------

